# The meaning of "ous"



## TurtlePower

What does ous mean?


----------



## kaizasosei

I believe it is the contraction of ohayogozaimasu which is shortened by people who work night shifts but say good morning when the shift starts although it's actualy night.  Also, i believe it can also be the contraction of otsukaresamadeshita which is typically said between colueges after a days/nights work. however, Otsukaresamadeshita is something that should not be contracted if politeness is needed.

Although i have the feeling the ohss(ous) is becoming more and more just a sound that one says.  At first it was used only by gangsters and people that work nights like in nightclubs, but i guess it's catching on.  


j


----------



## K-man

In Goju karate it is 'osu' pronounced "ooss". Literal meaning: I understand, yes, thank you, hello. 
We use it as a greeting and an acknowledgement. However in some circles it is regarded as impolite. :asian:


----------



## Jenna

I have to admit I have no clue what the derivation of the "Oss" is.  I had thought it was just something some folk said at rei, like a kind of exhalation, ha!  I think a definitive answer to this might be difficult 

Found this interesting though  




Good luck,
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## theletch1

Great vid, Jenna.  I always just considered it a part of the tradition of the rei as well.


----------



## gakusei

Her is a good article on why not to use it. 

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2009/01/05/the-esprit-de-corps-of-osu-or-maybe-not/


----------



## redantstyle

If it is an american convention, then i see little relevance in the comparison to Japanese society, and it's usage there.

from what i understand,  Taco Bell isn't Mexican food, anymore than a pepperoni pizza is Italian.  

we redefine everything here to fit our culture.  and personally, i could care less about the culture from which an art springs.  to understand that takes serious effort, study, and immersion.   

I dont speak Indonesian or Chinese, and any 'kung fu' words that i try to pronounce from those languages are likely mauled beyond all recognition.

People dont even say 'yang' the right way,  much less know what it means.


----------



## grydth

K-man said:


> In Goju karate it is 'osu' pronounced "ooss". Literal meaning: I understand, yes, thank you, hello.
> We use it as a greeting and an acknowledgement. However in some circles it is regarded as impolite. :asian:



You're not kidding.... at my daughters' goju ryu dojo here, one can always here these during classes.... and powerful, too.  Me, I'd always be afraid of ooooos'ing at an inopportune time and getting killed.... but they sure seem to enjoy it.


----------



## jim777

Osu, as you hear in the training halls of Japanese Martial Arts styles is a combination of words: Oshi which means "Push", and  Shinobu which means "to Endure". It means determination and patience, respect and appreciation, and perseverance. 

In Seido Juku (my Japanese style) and in a ton of other styles, every question is answered with "Osu". Every greeting is Osu. Every  instruction or question in class is answered by "Osu" instead of "yes" or "I  understand". When performing kihon waza in class, each  technique is often accompanied with a loud "Osu". When practicing kumite in class and your opponent lands a good, hard technique, you say  "Osu" to acknowledge your opponent's skill. You bow and say Osu when you enter and exit the training floor. 

And if the GM enters the hall when we are training, the Osu! is deafening 

  Generally speaking, your training is demanding. You push yourself until you  think you've reached your limit. Your body wants to stop, but your mind  keeps pushing you forward. Then your mind wants to stop, but your spirit keeps you  going. But you fight through it, endure the pain, and persevere. _That_ is Osu.


Osu!

jim


----------



## MilkManX

jim777 said:


> Osu, as you hear in the training halls of Japanese Martial Arts styles is a combination of words: Oshi which means "Push", and  Shinobu which means "to Endure". It means determination and patience, respect and appreciation, and perseverance.
> 
> In Seido Juku (my Japanese style) and in a ton of other styles, every question is answered with "Osu". Every greeting is Osu. Every  instruction or question in class is answered by "Osu" instead of "yes" or "I  understand". When performing kihon waza in class, each  technique is often accompanied with a loud "Osu". When practicing kumite in class and your opponent lands a good, hard technique, you say  "Osu" to acknowledge your opponent's skill. You bow and say Osu when you enter and exit the training floor.
> 
> And if the GM enters the hall when we are training, the Osu! is deafening
> 
> Generally speaking, your training is demanding. You push yourself until you  think you've reached your limit. Your body wants to stop, but your mind  keeps pushing you forward. Then your mind wants to stop, but your spirit keeps you  going. But you fight through it, endure the pain, and persevere. _That_ is Osu.
> 
> 
> Osu!
> 
> jim



Couldnt have said it better myself.

Osu!


----------



## MarkBarlow

I've never heard it used in Aikido, Judo or Jujutsu classes except by visitors.  As a matter of fact, we had a high ranking Japanese Aikido sensei at one of our Camps and he went ballistic when a karateka Os'd him rather than reply with "Hai!"  According to the sensei, the phrase is primarily used by thugs, low ranking military, sports teams and Japanese nationals of Korean descent. 

Never used, don't intend to start but it was surprising how virulent his response was to it.  Apparently it opens all sorts of closets regarding one's position in society and heritage.


----------



## Uchinanchu

In all my time here in Okinawa and Japan (16 years) I have as of yet to hear anyone (in a dojo) utter this sound...  I have seen it used in Manga stories, though.


----------



## Korppi76

I also haven't heard it used in aikido, judo or jujutsu. 
In karate I have heard it in some styles.


----------



## punisher73

KyokushinKai schools are very famous for it's use along with Shotokan.  In Okinawan schools they don't use it at all.  If you hear it in Goju-Ryu than it is something that the instructor brought with them since it is not used in that style.

Gakusei beat me to it and posted the article from 24 Fighting Chickens, I would encourage everyone to read it.  It is a very good article.


----------



## jim777

punisher73 said:


> KyokushinKai schools are very famous for it's use along with Shotokan.  In Okinawan schools they don't use it at all.  If you hear it in Goju-Ryu than it is something that the instructor brought with them since it is not used in that style.
> 
> Gakusei beat me to it and posted the article from 24 Fighting Chickens, I would encourage everyone to read it.  It is a very good article.



Seido Juku, my style as noted above, was founded in '76 by the former head instructor of the Japanese Kyokushin Honbu, and the founder of the North American Kyokushin Honbu. 

My explanation of what it means, holds for those in the Martial Arts for whom it means something. If it means nothing to you, then you have your answer.

If you don't use Osu in Aikido, that's fine, but it does have meaning in karate, and it isn't that you're some sort of yakuza wanna-be punk. As for what it means outside of the dojo, I wouldn't know. It is a dojo specific term in karate, and you would not use it on the street to greet a fellow karateka.

jim


----------



## punisher73

jim777 said:


> Seido Juku, my style as noted above, was founded in '76 by the former head instructor of the Japanese Kyokushin Honbu, and the founder of the North American Kyokushin Honbu.
> 
> My explanation of what it means, holds for those in the Martial Arts for whom it means something. If it means nothing to you, then you have your answer.
> 
> If you don't use Osu in Aikido, that's fine, but it does have meaning in karate, and it isn't that you're some sort of yakuza wanna-be punk. As for what it means outside of the dojo, I wouldn't know. It is a dojo specific term in karate, and you would not use it on the street to greet a fellow karateka.
> 
> jim


 
First, nobody really knows what the term means exactly or how it came to be. Some people think that it comes from the words to "push and suffer" others think that it is "push and hide". Then others think it is a shortened version of "good morning". It is also not a "dojo specific" term and you could use it to greet a fellow karateka. 

That's the problem I have with people using the word. It is used incorrectly by most people. At least read through this article on how the Japanese view the word and it's usage. If you still want to use it, I could care less, but at least acknowledge that it is just a term that has been overused and moved from it's cultural context to mean something else to westerners. It's like the old Budweiser commercial where everyone started saying "Whaazzz uuuuup!" to each other.
http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2005/08/29/appropriate-usage-of-osu/


----------



## jim777

punisher73 said:


> First, nobody really knows what the term means exactly or how it came to be. Some people think that it comes from the words to "push and suffer" others think that it is "push and hide". Then others think it is a shortened version of "good morning". It is also not a "dojo specific" term and you could use it to greet a fellow karateka.
> 
> That's the problem I have with people using the word. It is used incorrectly by most people. At least read through this article on how the Japanese view the word and it's usage. If you still want to use it, I could care less, but at least acknowledge that it is just a term that has been overused and moved from it's cultural context to mean something else to westerners. It's like the old Budweiser commercial where everyone started saying "Whaazzz uuuuup!" to each other.
> http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2005/08/29/appropriate-usage-of-osu/



I personally use the word in the exact context in which it was taught to me, by GrandMaster Tadashi Nakamura. I did read what is published on 24dancingchickens.com, and frankly, I don't particularly care how little kids use it on the streets of Japan, or whether Japanese housewives are offended by it if they hear it in line at the grocery store. That would be more relevant in a Japanese language forum though, I suppose, so it isn't without worth as you point out. It's just irrelevant to me, personally.

I was also taught it was not proper to use dojo etiquette outside of the dojo, so I would never say Osu to someone outside the dojo, even if I were to bump into Kaicho Nakamura himself. If I did use it in that context with one of my fellow karateka, they would know I was using it incorrectly as they would have learned the correct usage at the Honbu as well. If you were taught that it was fine (and by this I mean any martial artist of any style), then by all means do it. But as I said in my previous post, if it is something you use in your school, be that Aikido or Karate or something else, then you know how to use it already. If you have not been taught how to use the word in your dojo, or when it is or isn't appropriate, then you don't need to worry about it because it isn't necessary for you to use at all. In that context, I have no reason to assume the 24flyingchickens aren't on the right track as to the usages and meanings floating around out there. In a Martial Arts context, when being used correctly, you can look back at my first post to see what it means and when it is used. 

I guess the bottom line remains, if it is important for you to know in your dojo as a dojo specific term, your Master or GM will teach you its use. If it isn't, then there could be hundreds of uses and meanings for it in hundreds of situations; all with varying degrees of relative situational appropriateness. The explanation I provided is for a Japanese Martial Arts scenario in which it is proper to use the term, and I explained when and how. The 24flyingchickens give a much broader insight into some of the ways it can be inappropriately used, and why it shouldn't be used.


----------



## MilkManX

Yup.

I think outside of the Dojo its not a good idea to use. Maybe in private but for certain not in a public place.


----------



## seasoned

TurtlePower said:


> What does ous mean?


Carry on, fight the good fight, Give it your all, don't hold back, in it together. :asian:


----------



## astrobiologist

I like using "Osu".  I'm not one to use it all the time, nor do I fully know what the original meaning was for it, but, for me, it is a sign of respect and comraderie, a means of sharing our intent to continue fighting together, and as that article posted earlier mentions, it is a means for the class to share a noise or set of noises that says "we are ready, let's do this thing!".

Hoooahhh

Osu


----------



## Martin h

There are several different meanings and origins for Osu (often misspelled oss, uss, ous or any number of other ways).
The most commonly seen meaning of it isas a short/compressed version of the kanji for "Ohayo Gozaimasu" =good morning. 
This originates from the Japanese army/navy. It more or less explains the use of "osu" as a greeting.

Another meaning sometimes seen is as short/compressed version of "Onegai shimasu" =I request/please (a polite way to ask for something). This may explain much of the other usages of the word. 

In knockdown related styles of karate (like kyokushin which most descend from) Osu is short for "oshi shinobu".
Oshi = push; pressure. Shinobu=persevere; endure
So the meaning of osu is roughly to endure under pressure. To never give up. To hang in there.

Osu no seishin is the official kyokushin motto and consist of two words. Osu and seishin.
for osu, see above. 
Seishin = mind; soul; heart; spirit; intention
so the meaning of osu no seishin is roughly the spirit to endure under pressure. The spirit/willpower to never give up. The spirit to persevere.

Im sure there are other origins/meanings asell.

Outside of karate and martial art, Osu is used in sport gyms and in gangs as a greeting (related to the "good morning" explanation). It has a macho sound and is not very polite. Kids may say it to each other to sound tough, but would not say it to their parents. It is basically the same as "Yo" in english slang. This has resulted in that many martial art styles has tried to stamp out the use aswell.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

I have nothing to add to what has been said regarding the meaning of the word.  However, on the I-phone app, Japanese Karate Words and Phrases, 'Ous' is listed in the terminology as a "Karate greeting."  

Daniel


----------



## Blade96

who would say osu in a public place anyway?

and we spell it as 'oss' cause thats how its pronounced. (same with the word senpai, incidentally. we spell it how its pronounced 'sempai')

anyway

~ Oss! ~


----------



## Chris Parker

Okay, old one I know, but so you know Blade96, sempai is actually correct. The characters are different from sensei, so you are correct with your usage of sempai.


----------



## Bruno@MT

Chris Parker said:


> Okay, old one I know, but so you know Blade96, sempai is actually correct. The characters are different from sensei, so you are correct with your usage of sempai.



In case of osu, the fact that the u is silent is no real to spell it differently. Japanese is has quite a bit of silent 'u's and 'i's at the end of words.
In the words knock, knight and gnarly, the k and g are silent as well, but that is no reason to start writing nock, night or narly. Or even worse: nok, nite and narly.

In hiragana, senpai is written using the character for 'n'
&#12379;*&#12435;*&#12401;&#12356;

So the use of senpai is also correct. I was told that this is one of the cases where n and m are sometimes interchangeable in Japanese. Or I could have misunderstood but I think in this case sempai and senpai are both correct.


----------



## Blade96

Bruno@MT said:


> In case of osu, the fact that the u is silent is no real to spell it differently.


 
meh - i guess in some places both spelling ways are acceptable. 

and thanks Chris. I already knew that  but thats again for repeating it, because someone else might not know.

senpai pronounced sempai


----------



## Touch Of Death

Other than that Most Awesome movie "Kill Or Be Killed" the only time I ever heared the term was after getting blasted in class, my teacher would laugh and say "ous". So, to me, its just something you say to a guy that is layed out from a strike.
Sean


----------



## Andrew Green

It's like when Star Trek nerds run around yelling "Kapla!" constantly, except for karate nerds.

_*Speedy exit_*


----------



## Touch Of Death

Andrew Green said:


> It's like when Star Trek nerds run around yelling "Kapla!" constantly, except for karate nerds.
> 
> _*Speedy exit_*


As a Karate Nerd I resent being compared to Star Trek Nerds!:uhyeah:
Sean


----------



## Saitama Steve

Osu! &#25276;&#24525;! ( Push and persevere!/Endure and push on!/Give it your best!*) is an otoko-poi (Manly) greeting used by budoka, sportsmen, law enforcement officers, fire-fighters etc. 

It is also a shortened version of certain greetings or requests. Ohayo Gozaimasu (Good Morning) or Onegai Shimasu (If you please.) This was mainly used by seniors to juniors. 

It is said that this greeting originates from Saga-Ken and is mentioned in Yamamoto Tsunetomo's Hagakure. It is mentioned in the Hagakure that young bushi would greet each other with "Osu!" when travelling to school. 

I have had first hand experience of this culturally in Japan as an educator in municipal schools and also as a student of budo. Senior teachers in the teachers room would use an informal "osu" as a way of saying "mornin'!" 
When doing randori in judo, some (not all) students would say "osu" as a contracted way of saying "onegai shimasu". In the budo training case, it would be "let's go!" 

It's merely a greeting and isn't used like a religious mantra as heard in some gendai budojo. 

*Basic meanings of Osu.


----------



## hussaf

Ahh, Osu!  Quite the controversial subject in some circles.  I trained in the martial arts for over ten years before starting training in Yoshinkan aikido...where I first heard it being used.  This makes sense as Yoshinkan aikido was originally taught to Japanese police, military, etc.  I've heard it was common usage, at the time, as a military saying...similar to oohrah.  It has also developed different meanings in different groups.  "to push" and 'to persevere' are the common associations my group has with this term.  For example...when beginning shinsa...a test...one bows and says Osu! as a reminder to push aside all outside concerns that may distract from focus and energy to be used during the testing process.  Likewise, after the test, the student will bow with an Osu! to remind himself to push away all that happened, negative and positive, during the test..because it is over with and nothing can be gained by lingering over mistakes or gloating over accomplishments during the test.  Push it aside and continue on.  We also attach this meaning when training with a partner as we bow to them...same idea, like a palette cleanser for the spirit I suppose.  

I understand this term...like many in the martial arts...is archaic or specialized language that many Japanese would not understand or be offended by.  Hiriki (instead of hiji), for example, is probably not a commonly recognized word to non-martial artists in Japan.  As a side note, our group practices etiquette outside the dojo...unless it is offensive to others around us.

Popular culture:  I've seen 'osu' used on the Iron Chef show by Iron Chef Morimoto before a competition.

I think it was the movie Ran, by Akira Kurwasawa, there was a scene when retainers were being handed weapons before a battle (battle of Sekigahara maybe) and each time someone was handed a weapon from the armory, the armorer said osu!...it seemed from the body language/context he was ous'ing this guy to 'push off.'

Spelling.  To my knowledge there were two english versions of Romanji developed after the West made contact with Japan in the mid 19th century.  The English version and the American version.  This could explain why some english versions of Japanese words are spelled differently (Prof. Goldsbury could probably shed more light on that if he is on this forum...I apologize if I spelled the name incorrectly).  Anyway, Romanji is a specific way to spell Japanese in english....and its not done phonetically (not any more so than regular romance-language english words are).


----------

